# World Wide Knit in Public Day in Virginia



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, I had a wonderful experience today meeting some other knitters in my area, to celebrate "World Wide Knit in Public Day!
These pictures were taken at the Manassas Mall in Virginia.
I got to meet our talented "Brit Girl" (Sue.) Sue belongs to a 
guild of other talented knitters. She introduced me to several of the women. Interesting to see what others have knitted! It was a great afternoon.
Happy Knitting to everyone!
Edie (EdithAnn)  :thumbup:


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

No pics


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gbelle said:


> No pics


Please try again...


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks. Looks like you ladies were havingfun.!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Edie, I am so glad that you were able to make it, and I really enjoyed getting to meet you. Hopefully we will get to meet again.

Sue


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Edie, I am so glad that you were able to make it, and I really enjoyed getting to meet you. Hopefully we will get to meet again.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue..sure we can do it again!
Best wishes,
Edie...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like you are having a great time!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

it looks like you all had a nice time!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Looks like you are having a great time!


Thanks, Naneast. It's always nice to get together with "knitters."
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> it looks like you all had a nice time!


Hi Christine...yes, it was a good afternoon meeting new ladies who love to knit!
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Aww, how fun! I wish I was there. I live in Fredericksburg Virginia, bt we are in Florida on vacation now


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Brianna9301 said:


> Aww, how fun! I wish I was there. I live in Fredericksburg Virginia, bt we are in Florida on vacation now


Hi Brianna...yes it was fun! Maybe you can do it another time!
Hope your vacation in Florida is fun, too!!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I went to the mall the first Saturday of wwkip and not one other knitter showed up. Usually people will come up and ask what I'm doing but that didn't happen either.Kind of unusual.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

beejay said:


> I went to the mall the first Saturday of wwkip and not one other knitter showed up. Usually people will come up and ask what I'm doing but that didn't happen either.Kind of unusual.


Hi Beejay...don't know what happened on Saturday, but Sunday was different. There were many women who showed up, bringing their knitting with them..nice group!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics. I love it when KP members can get together and meet each other.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I think this Sat. I will go to the McDonalds near my house and knit for awhile just because I have nothing else planned. It's 2 stores down from a Starbucks and I actually like their coffee better.Besides it cost less.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

beejay said:


> I think this Sat. I will go to the McDonalds near my house and knit for awhile just because I have nothing else planned. It's 2 stores down from a Starbucks and I actually like their coffee better.Besides it cost less.


Hi Beejay, sounds like a good plan...have fun!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics. I love it when KP members can get together and meet each other.


Hi Pocahontas....yes, it's great when we get the opportunity to meet other KP members! Thanks for writing.
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you had a lovely time knitting and getting to visit! I just love seeing pictures...thanks for posting. All these years I've lived in VA, I have never been to Manassas Mall......is there a yarn shop? Happy knitting...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Unfortunately there is no yarn shop in the Mall. It would be nice if there were.

Sue


Dianedanusia said:


> Looks like you had a lovely time knitting and getting to visit! I just love seeing pictures...thanks for posting. All these years I've lived in VA, I have never been to Manassas Mall......is there a yarn shop? Happy knitting...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dianedanusia said:


> Looks like you had a lovely time knitting and getting to visit! I just love seeing pictures...thanks for posting. All these years I've lived in VA, I have never been to Manassas Mall......is there a yarn shop? Happy knitting...


No, I don't think there is one at the Mall..maybe in the older part of Manassas. I haven't been living here that long, but should look for one. Do visit the Manassas Mall...it's huge!
Edie (EdithAnn )


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi....was hoping you would say there was a great LYS in the Manassas Mall.....not that i need to buy more yarn. Happy knitting!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dianedanusia said:


> Hi....was hoping you would say there was a great LYS in the Manassas Mall.....not that i need to buy more yarn. Happy knitting!


Hi Diane...I know there is a LYS in the Plains and another one in Haymarket..may be too far for you. I'm sure there are others I don't know about as I'm not living here too long...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That is to cool! Is this for any where, every year. What is the date for next year? :thumbup:


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

edithann said:


> Hi Diane...I know there is a LYS in the Plains and another one in Haymarket..may be too far for you. I'm sure there are others I don't know about as I'm not living here too long...
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Hi Edie.....I'm chuckling cause I'm in Ocean City, Md. Have to visit Sea Needles (great prices) in Bethany, DE. I heard that the yarn shop in the Plains, VA was the one that used to be in Middleburg, but did not know of the Haymarket one. Will have to check it out. Thanks for the info. Hope you are keeping cool!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi again Diane...I hardly make to these 2 stores, but I may try another one in Old Manassas. Hope you're enjoying Ocean City...I have visited there a few times. It has been hot here, but I can stay cool. Right now, we're having thunder storms and some lightening! Do come visit our part of Virginia some time. 
Happy Knitting,
Edie


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sandj said:


> That is to cool! Is this for any where, every year. What is the date for next year? :thumbup:


Hi Sandj...yes, it was fun! I don't know about next year..I only found out about from our "Britgal." Guess we'll have to watch for it again next year... 
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it is usually in June.

Sue


edithann said:


> Hi Sandj...yes, it was fun! I don't know about next year..I only found out about from our "Britgal." Guess we'll have to watch for it again next year...
> Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think it is usually in June.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue..Keep knitting those beautiful dollies!
Edie... :thumbup:


----------

